# Benötige mal Bilder von einem Siebfilter und wo bekomme ich das Sieb



## mugge (21. Aug. 2009)

Habe mich nun fast durch das forum gelesen ( Thema Filter ) nun bin ich zu dem entschluß gekommen nir als erstes einen Siebfilter zu bauen mit UV- Licht vorne drann. Hat jemand eine gute bauanleitung dazu oder besser währen schöne Bilder sowie gute tipps.


----------



## bodo61 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Benötige mal Bilder von einem Siebfilter und wo bekomme ich das Sieb*



mugge schrieb:


> Habe mich nun fast durch das forum gelesen



 Wenn du das wirklich gemacht hast, bist du bestimmt über 5 bebilderte Anleitungen gestolpert.

Da oben gibt es auch einen Suche Button.


----------



## scholzi (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Benötige mal Bilder von einem Siebfilter und wo bekomme ich das Sieb*

 Mugge und :willkommen im Forum
Ich geb dir mal ein Anfängerbonus
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22599/?q=siebfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20794/?q=eigenbau+siebfilter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18281/?q=siebfilter


----------



## Olli.P (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Benötige mal Bilder von einem Siebfilter und wo bekomme ich das Sieb*

Hi Robert,

du hast ja [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/8/]hier[/URL] abgeschrieben........ :__ nase


Setzen 6 .........

Und wenn mugge sich wirklich durch das Forum gelesen hätte, wäre er zwangsläufig über jede Menge Siebfilterbauanleitungen gestolpert......... 

Da muss ich dem Bodo schon recht geben........


----------



## scholzi (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Benötige mal Bilder von einem Siebfilter und wo bekomme ich das Sieb*

 Olaf
Ich hab die Suchfunktion nicht gefunden


----------



## Vampyr (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Benötige mal Bilder von einem Siebfilter und wo bekomme ich das Sieb*

metalltuch.de

Gruß Christoph


----------



## steffen55 (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Benötige mal Bilder von einem Siebfilter und wo bekomme ich das Sieb*

Hallo Mugge,

wenn Du ein Spaltsieb suchst gugge da:

www.teichfilter.com 
Lieferung klappt super


----------

